# Four Winds 5000 Problems?



## 99134 (May 9, 2006)

I have owned this motorhome for four years and never used it properly , i have just got it through the mot and taxed it, that was the easy bit.
my generator does not seem to be powering anything when it is running , its still on 120volts i can hook up through a transformer and it seems ok, but the microwave wont run, the fridge freezer wont run on batteries for some reason and my leisure lp tank has a leak.
My questions are any advise on the generator and can i find a 120volt new microwave over here, the lp tank is being removed for repair this week so hopefully that problem will be solved, any help would be great thanks Redders..


----------



## johnsandywhite (May 9, 2005)

Hi *Redders*. Welcome to MHF. Seems you may have the 'Stood too long - not being used often enough' problem? A possible reason for the generator not giving any power is the switches at the side of the generator not being in the on position (could have tripped). The other problems with the Microwave is probably fuses/Bad connections/tripped switches at the Consumer/Converter unit. IF it has been stood for a lengthy period? The Fridge/Freezer may be dirty with cobwebs and the like. It is a simple process to take off the covers and give a blow/clean out. It usually takes several operations of the on/off switch to get the Fridge/Freezer to run on LPG/12 volts. Happy RV'ing. :wink:


----------



## 99134 (May 9, 2006)

I have tried all the usual things that you mentioned many thanks for swift answer Regards Steve..


----------

